# Dove Setups and Blinds?



## LilSiman/Medina

How many of you hunt out if blinds and have decoys for dove hunting? I usually just walk through cut fields and blast away but I want too do some morning hunts by the creek and bean fields when it opens.


----------



## big red

i do both,blind hunt and jump shooting.been doing more blind hunting since i bought a mojo decoy.i find a good fence row and put the mojo out about 20-25yds and use about a dozen clip ons around it.this a great setup for early morning and late afternoon feeds.all these decoys weigh less than 10lbs and can be carried in a large backpack to from the field with ease.
wal-mart now carries an ameristep blind that can be used for dove or duck that is a pop-up.thinking about getting one for this year.this would work great to get out in the fields alittle more to keep the doves from landing in the trees before a shot is taken and more areas to hunt.also,will be getting another mojo this year to spread the setup out alittle more.


----------



## shorebound

Jump shooting them is by far my favorite. And if their holding tight ill post up in a tree line at the edge of the hayfield there's a pond just past the tree line so they eat in the field fly to the trees rest a little bit then go for a drink. The only thing is there are twice as many that gone from across the road.... And obviously I can't shoot that way I think they know that. Just a little over a month and it will be here 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dodgeboy75

Last year I had fun jump shooting while walking corn fields and now this year it seems like every farm has soybeans, so I don't know if I"ll have the same outcome. I will be doing the Mojo Dove with some clip ons as well. I did watch a couple of youtube videos where guys were using pigeon decoys because of the larger size, might give it a try.


----------



## Heroonk

I usually hunt doves where I have seen them crossing,I use decoys and sometimes a spinning wing dove.I do not think spinning wing decoys work all the time.I also put out a few goose decoys as they too move in Sep.early. I use a 20ga. but remember to use steel shot for doves and a couple heavy loads for geese.


----------



## mudkings

I ussually just set up in a fence row or some cover wher ive seen them cross but i havent hunted dove much. I would like to do more of it this year. Ill have to look at some decoys and see what i can come up with.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flyin40

I just stand by some cover where I know they are flying and blast away

Flyin


----------



## Goosehtr

I like to use layout blinds and dove spinners and a few decoys. Have also had great shoots over goose spread. Make sure you use steel shot.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## shorebound

I have seen the reminder to use steel shot twice now. Is there a reason you are urging people to use steel? I am just curious. Publication 298 says for dove and woodcock you may use lead, all other migratory bird must be non toxic. I have never had luck with steel patterning very well aside from 3.5" black clouds out of my coyote choke. Any how I was just wondering what the push was for.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Insco

I think these guys are talking about taking Doves while hunting for geese. You can't posess any lead shot while you are hunting waterfowl.


----------



## Minnowhead

I place decoys on top of sand mounds. Doves will settle right in them.


----------

